# Unicorn jokes



## Denise1952 (Oct 19, 2014)




----------



## Denise1952 (Oct 19, 2014)




----------



## SifuPhil (Oct 19, 2014)




----------



## Denise1952 (Oct 19, 2014)

SifuPhil said:


> View attachment 10551



OMG, a winner for sure!!


----------



## Denise1952 (Oct 19, 2014)




----------



## SifuPhil (Oct 19, 2014)




----------



## Denise1952 (Oct 19, 2014)




----------



## Denise1952 (Oct 19, 2014)

Heeheheee!  That's a good'un Phil!!


----------



## Cookie (Oct 19, 2014)




----------



## Misty (Oct 19, 2014)

View attachment 10555


----------



## Misty (Oct 19, 2014)

View attachment 10556


----------



## Denise1952 (Oct 19, 2014)

Misty said:


> View attachment 10555



Oh man, that was a wet one Misty!!


----------



## SeaBreeze (Oct 19, 2014)




----------



## Meanderer (Oct 25, 2014)

View attachment 10641


----------



## Meanderer (Oct 27, 2014)

View attachment 10675


----------



## Denise1952 (Oct 27, 2014)

LOL, oh yeah, good one Meanderer


----------



## Cookie (Oct 27, 2014)

excellent, Meanderer, like it.


----------



## Sassycakes (Nov 13, 2015)




----------

